# joshua



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Heard that the Spray replica is missing off Oregon coast, 2 rescued. Can't find any info.


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that news.

The 30 foot Vets For Peace ketch "Golden Rule" is sailing in 
the Pacific Northwest at this time. She sailed up the coast 
from Humboldt Bay in May.

The Golden Rule NEVER leaves port without the best weather 
routing we can get. If we have to, we'll wait weeks for the 
right weather window.

VFP Golden Rule Project | Advancing VFP Opposition to Nuclear Weapons and War


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Capt Len said:


> Heard that the Spray replica is missing off Oregon coast, 2 rescued. Can't find any info.


Heard any more? Is this a boat named Joshua? And you are sure off Oregon?

I have friends in a boat named Joshua but in the Atlantic heading to Spain.

Mark


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Only heard a single rumour.No confirmation .Old Bill finally sold Joshua to a couple of young 'adventurers ' No experience and decided to get some in the Carib . All I know . Joshua was as close to a Spray replica as you can get. Hope somebody can offer some details.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Capt Len said:


> Only heard a single rumour.No confirmation .Old Bill finally sold Joshua to a couple of young 'adventurers ' No experience and decided to get some in the Carib . All I know . Joshua was as close to a Spray replica as you can get. Hope somebody can offer some details.


Recall meeting a Canadian fellow years ago (late 1990's or 2000) in New York at Chelsea Piers with his home built replica of the Spray. He and his young son were heading to the Caribbean. Wonder if it was the same boat?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Different Spray, Joshua was built in 'frisco by a vietnam vet who sailed up to Puget Sound and summered up the coast to Alaska for many years. Is one of 3 spray replicas (including my Thane) gracing the local wooden boat festivals . Odd that nobody has offered any info. Hopefully the rumour is unfounded.


----------

